# Goaties went to kindergarten! :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some pictures of our fainter kids visiting my daughters kindergarten. The children really loved the goats and the goats had so much fun eating all those goodies and be being pet and cuddled.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw! too cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats just awesome


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks.. it was a lot of fun.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love it!
My breeder has a standard line, " Wash your hands before you pet my goats" :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute.... :thumb:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awwww Babies with babies!!! So precious  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, fun was had by all; certainly a wonderful day! :greengrin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet the kids just loved it!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

How wonderful for the kids!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

bet that was more fun than the Easter Bunny!!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Fantastic,,, kids & kids,,,,:applaud: :applaud: wonderful learning experiance for kids and goaties. Looked like the children were enjoying themselves big time.. :stars:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Lucky kids, goats and humans alike. That's awesome that you provide that enrichment.

Deb Mc


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been thinking of taking Jackie's babies to see my daughter's preschool class when born...this gives me inspiration!


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

Awww! Looks like everybody had fun.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

logansmommy7 said:


> I've been thinking of taking Jackie's babies to see my daughter's preschool class when born...this gives me inspiration!


Oh... it's so much fun! We do this every year. I just recommend that you have an enclosed crate for them to "hide" in when the children get overly excited.  I also try to keep it under a half an hour when you are dealing with children that young.... they get pretty excited and loud so you have to watch the kids to be sure they don't stress.


----------

